# UK to OZ skills



## buckles (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi all. could someone please tell me how I convert my UK qualifications to AUS one's or how I do the skills test, thanks in advance, Andy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Converting your qualifications so they are recognised by Australian employers is completely different and separate to having your skills assessed for migration. 

Skills assessment has no relevance to employers and does not give you Australian qualifications. So you may still need to convert your qualifications depending on how the employers like your UK quals. 

What is your occupation?


----------



## buckles (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Shel, thankyou for your reply, I hold a UK NVQ 3, solid plasterer, would this be of use in OZ, thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi buckles, 

the occupation "Solid Plasterer" can be found on the Skilled Occupation List (=SOL) and it is even on the _Schedule 1_, which gives you the broadest range of visa choices - so, yay for you . 

However, I do not know if how your current level of qualification (plus work experience) is sufficient to qualify for skilled migration. You will have to look it up on the TRA homepage. 

*Occupation: *Solid Plasterer
*ANZSCO Code: *333212 
*Assessing Authority:* TRA (Trades Recognition Australia)

There are many visa options, but I would suggest starting to read the DIAC description of the Solid Plasterer occupation and then start browsing the SkillSelect homepage for a first impression. 

You can also get an AQF (Australian Qualifications Framework) qualification in the UK, which would be the Australian equivalent of your UK NVQ. If you use the forum search function or google a bit, you should be able to find reports of people (mostly on NVQ 2 level, which is below yours) going through that. It seems to be fairly painless as well. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## buckles (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Monika, I am looking at the skillselect route but as I go through its asking for qualifications but only OZ options, also I have not yet been able to find someone in the UK who can mirror my NVQ to AQF, any suggestions, thanks in adance. Andy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

That's where skills assessment comes in. Skills assessment will give you a piece of paper that says you meet the criteria for the nominated occupation and will say your qualification and/or experience is the equivilant of the australian qualification needed to migrate. 

But it does not actually give you that qualification and its nothing employers would be interested in. It is only good for the immigration process. 

Look at the links again. It will say who will assess you, TRA or Vetassess. You prepare documents & have a practical, pay them money to do so, then use that to make an expression of interest.


----------



## buckles (Sep 14, 2009)

Many thanks Shel, now I have read,read, and re-read things, things look a bit clearer. I have just registered on the Oz skilled assessment site, so see what they can do for me. Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

No problem. I've applied for citizenship for my hubby, 3 visas for myself & another for our son. It reads so complicated and takes a while to sink in. But the booklets DIAC provide and asking lots of questions on here will make it easy to understand and do yourself, so keep asking if you get stuck.


----------



## buckles (Sep 14, 2009)

I did manage to fill out the skillselect application and was not successful, but on some agents sites I make the grade, thanks for the advice, i'll keep my noes to the grindstone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

You do not need to pay anyone, it can all be done yourself with a little reading. This is the page you want TRA Migration Skills Assessment

And you shouldnt be filling out the Expression of Interest until you have all the required documents and evidence required. Skills assessment being one. 

Also read this page http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

The points test http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-190/ You must meet this, no agent can get you a visa if you do not.


----------

